# substitute for Hill's Prescription Diet



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

My cat has been on Hill's Prescription Diet C/D for a year or two now because of kidney stones but it's too darn expensive. $35 for 10 lbs!!! and only available through my vet. Is there something else that's low-magnesium I can give him? He's 16 yrs old. After the initial treatment and buying all this food I can't quit now and let him get stones again.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

I personaly think science diet is a load of crap, food is mostly corn which isnt something a carnivor needs in a diet.
However since the cat is so old, I dont know if he could eat ground raw and Im not sure of how to adjust to his diatary needs if you would even be willing to do that, but I could find out, but this is one of the few cases i wouldnt suggest switching with his age.
You can find cupons on ebay for the food sometimes


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know if it's the same but I have a cat that gets blockages, to the tune of 800.00 bucks a pop. I started the whole herd (can't feed one and not the others) the Purina Urinary Tract diet food. I think it's 20 bucks for a big bag..... fifteen/twenty pounds?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

You could buy the big bag (put half in the freezer so it doesn't get stale). That would lower your per pound price a little at least. You could see if one of the other brands of similar prescription food (Euk. Low pH, Purina UR, Royal Canin SO) is a little cheaper.

I would be hesitant to change foods drastically on a 16 year old cat who is doing well on their current food.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That's what I use. Purina One Urinary. BUT...My Mickey developed an infection a few weeks ago. Vet said to continue using the Purina, may have developed from something else so don't give up on it too fast unless it keeps on happening 
They only thing though is that I heard that cats with Urinary problems do best on soft food. Right now I don't want to go that route..too many cans. UGH!


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I may try one of those that Goldenmom mentioned or the Purina UR. I don't want to drastically change but just switch to another brand that does same thing. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Many years ago, I used to feed my persians who are prone to bladder issues, Dad's Gourmet Blend before they came out with higher quality foods...it was low in ash and magnesium. I am not sure if it is still available or not...this was many years ago.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with Naturaldane that the Science Diet foods are not what they say they are. If you read the ingredients and then compare to some of the better quality foods on the market you might be shocked at the lack of quality in Science Diet. They are grain based and cats are true carnivores.

My suggestion would be to provide at least some raw meat in the diet. Outdoor cats or cats that regularly hunt and then eat their prey seldom have urinary tract problems. I know there was a study done a long time ago that said this but can't find it.

I do cat rescue and with all the cats that pass through my home...and often stay...you would think many of the cats would have urinary tract problems. I say this based on how many cats are seen regularly, at vet's offices, with the problem. My cats come and go as they please and if I have one cat every three or four years with the problem it is a lot....and I seldom have less that 30 cats here. All these cats hunt and eat their prey. I also do a lot of work with organized cat rescues and caged cats on commercial diets have a lot of problems. Switching these individuals to home made diets often takes care of the problem.

Willow101


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Hope I don't get in trouble since it's my site, but Flint River Ranch's cat and kitten formula has the same magnesium percentage as the science diet C/D. It is supposed to be a great formula for prevention of crystals, helping keep the ph low. We have 5 cats (3 boys - and we've had several other boys in the past) and I've never had any crystals in any of them feeding it. You can see my website in my profile, I'll not post it lol

And yes, I agree with some other posters here. Hills Science Diet is like Ol' Roy in a shiny bag.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Hill's Prescription Diet is very different from run of the mill Science Diet. Ingredients are far different and there is a good reason it is so expensive and available only by vet prescription.

Hill's is often the "Diet of No Return" when an animal simply can't take anything else anymore. It is often overprescribed though! I would speak very candidly with your vet about the choices you are going to have to make due to cost and find out what they think.

I will say that after an extended period of time on Hills, you can have some issues during a switch because ingredients are minimal and tightly controlled. They often have difficulty getting new stuff to digest.

If your vet agrees, then do the switch very very slowly. I mean, a few of the new kibble in a bowl of the old and each day a tiny bit more in the old until you switch. Watch carefully for any change during the switch.

My cat, who I've had since he was days old, has IBD from his early abadonment and was slowly more restricted until it was Hill's ID canned only. Been on it for several years and no matter what new thing comes out, he can only eat that. Even the dry version he can't eat. Diet of Last Resort. 

You could try home-made. It some ways, it can be cheaper, but it has to be done just right to get your magnesium right and you'll probably have to add supplements for taurine and the like if you don't use guts and marrow. But it may be an option for you.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My cat can only eat Hills Prescription ID diet. It controls her IBS symptoms well, whereas everything else makes her deathly ill. I wouldn't be so quick to write off this brand. I had a dog that had severe kidney problems and I think the Hills KD probably gave her an extra year of life and that was worth the extra bucks to me.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

heres one comparison I found, not on SD but purina one and Iams, no more time to research.
reading the ingredent list on the prescription diet, for a corn bases kibble its not that bad at all, there is a difference in it and regular but not as much for me to like the food. Most problems that cats and dogs have can be directly linked to a grain based diet because doest not provide what they really need.
think about this, how many pets before the kibble boom had cancers, blood sugar problems, hyper activity, and my favorite allergies. Ok, off my soap box now.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.purinaone.com/Products/P...roductId=8a6060b1-d5d4-415a-a1c8-274567b0ece5 

got on my :soap: and forgot to post the link


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

Try Candidae or Wellness. I have a client that does this food and her cats are beautiful. You can also try a raw diet for cats. There is a link on this website concerning raw diets and the info is really good. If you can pay 35.00 for a 10 lb bag of commercial food, I am sure a raw diet is more cost effective and a lot healthier.

Check out this link:
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2905652#post2905652

It is excellent and many people here are into natural feeding. So if you need assistance email them and get started....you will love the results and it is well worth the effort....as well as financially due to medical benefits.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

with this cat being so old, a raw diet isnt ideal and could make the cat sick, one of the few cases I wouldnt reccomend switching on


----------

